# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB - Si të përdor Apex Data Grid në VB 6.0?

## MoskoSoft

ne vb5 Components nga menuja shorcut e toolbox ndodhet kontrolli:Apex Data Bound Grid (DBGrid).Po ne vb6 me cfare emer mund ta gjej kete kontroll sepse me kete me lart nuk eshte?

----------


## juanito02

Klikoje toolboxin me taston e djathte dhe shko te customize. Do te dali nje liste e ocx ku te chekuara jane ato qe ke ne toolbox. Shiko se duhet ta kesh te te pa chekuarat. Chekoje dhe ikona del ne toolbox.

----------

